# Coenaho B Ladies Wrist Watch



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Fellows:

I would like to know if the ladies gold wrist watch I bought at a yard sale is authentic. It is mark Coenaho B CCCP and there is no markings at the back of the watch. It is working and has the original tag that looks like somebody bought it in Russia as it is marked 446 R (rubble?). Anybody recognize the maker? Let me know please. I appreciate any light shed to this matter.

Thank you.

Lazarina


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:

The markings ending in CCCP simply mean "Manufactured in the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics" in the Russian Cyrillic Alphabet - small Ladies watches are not often faked, especially Russian, there's very little demand for them by collectors, so authenticity should be 100% OK. Note that gold from Russia may not be to Euro or US standards, but close inspection of the case may reveal a hallmark of some kind, or a gold plating mark of some kind. :yes:

We don't do valuations on this website, no one here is a professional appraisal expert. You may be able to get a ballpark figure of value from an ebay search of completed listings for similar watches to your purchase. 

If you want more info, try posting a picture or two, someone may be able to identify the watch further from pictures.

HTH a bit


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57940

why start another topic?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Lazarina Silla said:


> Fellows:
> 
> I would like to know if the ladies gold wrist watch I bought at a yard sale is authentic. It is mark Coenaho B CCCP and there is no markings at the back of the watch. It is working and has the original tag that looks like somebody bought it in Russia as it is marked 446 R (rubble?). Anybody recognize the maker? Let me know please. I appreciate any light shed to this matter.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to try to identify your watch, but we all need some picture... :lookaround:


----------



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Lazarina Silla said:
> 
> 
> > Fellows:
> ...


----------



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Lazarina Silla said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Lazarina Silla said:
> ...


Folks,

Sorry, I would like to post the picture of the Coenaho B and also my latest find Panerai, Luminor Marina Automatic but can't find the button to attach the picture in my response. If interested please let me know your email address and I will email the pictures. Thank you.

Thank you.


----------



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Here they are--


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Lazarina Silla said:


> Here they are--


Regarding the 'Panerai', I belive it is against forum rules to post images of counterfeit watches. That one is definitely a fake. The movement visible through the back is a Dixmont-Guangzhou DG2813 or other Chinese equivalent.

As for the other watch...



>


This watch is branded 'Luch' in Cyrillic script. Luch is the brand of the Minsk Watch Factory in Belarus. Obviously from the other markings, this watch was made before 1992, when Belarus was still part of the USSR.

The movement is almost certainly a 16 jewel 1801.1 hand-winding, shockproof, small but robust. The case is not solid gold. It may be that it has a 20 micron gold plating over brass, if you can find a small stamp on the back. If it's there, it will be very, very small, and probably right on the edge between the lugs. If the gold stamp is not there, then the watch has a brass case with a gold-coloured titanium nitride plating. I would guess this watch was made in the late 1980s or very early 1990s.


----------



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Lazarina Silla said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are--
> ...


----------



## Lazarina Silla (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for telling me that my $1.00 find yesterday was a counterfeit. Since I am just fairly new to The Watch Forum and don't know the rules, I would like to apologize and I am truly sorry. On the other hand, I am glad that my .10 cents Coenaho B ladies watch isn't. These two I found at the yard sale. Thank you again.


----------

